# Removing green bubble algae



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been overrun with green bubble algae over the last few months and no matter what I try to get rid of it, it keeps coming back.

I am considering at my next water change to use the old water before disposal to take each rock out and clean all the algae off

Can anyone see an issue with this? or is there a better option?

I have more now than I ever have and pretty much daily try and pull some out but it just keeps coming back


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

They are problematic in that bursting one releases spores!

You will have to scrub and rinse each rock carefully ensuring none are hidden in crevices. 

Get some emeRald crabs as well. Hear they may help if population is small enough.

The new snake oil Vibrant Reef Cleaner takes them out supposedly. I am trying it out so see what happens in coming weeks. I have read a lot of people claiming it has killed off their bubble and other nuisance algaes.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just pick them off with my fingers being careful not to pop them...

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Emerald crabs........they will deal with it


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

poobar said:


> I have been overrun with green bubble algae over the last few months and no matter what I try to get rid of it, it keeps coming back.
> 
> I am considering at my next water change to use the old water before disposal to take each rock out and clean all the algae off
> 
> ...


Vibrant reef cleaner took care of all my algae problems. Had bubble algae on all my snails and it turned clear and disssapaeared! Definitely works!


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I always get confused by this as well, people always say don't pop them whatever you do and get emerald crabs. But the emerald crabs pop the bubbles when they eat them


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Bassick said:


> I always get confused by this as well, people always say don't pop them whatever you do and get emerald crabs. But the emerald crabs pop the bubbles when they eat them


That is true. All emerald crabs are doing is eating up the bubble so it does not become unsightly. In doing so they will break the bubble releasing spores. The smaller the bubble the less spores.

Hopefully over time and water changes the spores get removed but you will never eradicate bubble algae 100% using emerald crabs IMO. It does help control them from taking over tank.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes for what its worth my emerald crab got rid of my bubble algae fairly quickly. It then started eating my zoas and birdsnest shortly after all the bubbles were gone, and I removed it quick fast


----------

